# Penis enlarger



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I keep getting bombarded with spam e mails for getting a bigger penis, they say they will definitely make it a minimum of four inch longer and one inch thicker.

So I thought what the hell so I sent off my cheque for £250.00 plus £5 post a packaging..

It arrived I opened the packaging and do you know it worked..

Some might think it was a bit expensive, but compared to breast enlargement that the ladies have it was a bargain..

I suppose you would like to know what it is that works so well.. Oh go on then I will show you..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

